

Things I Love About You: San Francisco Edition - noahrsg
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/e3a07f716c27

======
nextstep
Everything seems great when you compare it to some place worse. That's why you
won't find many transplants from big cities in SF, but instead lots of people
from tiny Midwestern and Southern towns that moved to SF for work. So of
course everyone in SF thinks the city is amazing; for most people there, it's
the best place they've ever lived.

Try living in New York or LA, or even a smaller city like
Boston/Seattle/Portland/Austin, and suddenly SF seems like an over-hyped
bubble full of insecure people.

Regarding the "maker culture," I feel like I heard this myth a lot. In my
view, SF's culture is becoming the boring valley office park culture. SF is
packed with 20-30 y.o. single white and Asian males. Not the cool, eclectic
city it was once know for, SF now feels awkward and boring. And again the most
frustrating part of that is everyone is convinced they're living in Paris, but
better cause "we're all entrepreneurs!! Looks how smart we all are!"

The comments about public transportation are laughable. SF is a joke. Even if
you include the whole Bay Area's mediocre train systems, SF is a poor example
of public transportation, even for the US. The BART makes one pass through a
single corridor of the city and stops running at midnight.

Other cities around the size of SF: Indianapolis, IN. Fort Worth, TX.
Columbus, OH. Charlotte, NC. And a lot of these cities have comparable (i.e.
not very good) public transit systems.

------
mobiplayer
I've never been to San Francisco and I wish I could eventually live there,
but...

Saying that San Fracisco transportation are top notch compared to South
America is not going to help make SF look good. How much you pay in taxes and
for a Muni or BART ticket there? What are the expectations regarding
transportation for some living and working in SF?

And I'll may be too used to Europe, but some place that it's three hours from
my home is not "close". Hell, I drive 30 minutes each day to work and no
everybody tells me I live too far away from the office...

In any case, SF looks like an amazing city to me.

